# [RISOLTO]firefox con librerie qt

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti,

scusate la banalita', ma ci tengo  a scoprire come si fa ad avere firefox compilato con le librerie qt e non con le gtk in kde 4.10.4.

in /etc/portage/make.conf ho settato -gtk ma e' inutile. spero di essermi spiegato. ho gia' provato in tante maniere ma non ci riesco.

grazie!Last edited by tornadomig on Mon Jan 06, 2014 11:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

firefox, attualmente, non si appoggia alle qt ed ha necessariamente bisogno delle gtk+ sotto linux per funzionare. Avevo letto che da qualche parte ci dovrebbe essere un port per le qt di firefox, ma non so quanto sia funzionante nè aggiornato.

In sintesi quello che tu chiedi non si può fare, ma è, al contrario, possibile installare dei temi gtk che le facciano assomigliare il più possibile alle qt di sistema, ma per sapere quali (oltre a cercare su forum e google) ti tocca aspettare qualcuno che utilizza kde che ti aiuti.

p.s. le use servono a decidere di caratteristiche opzionali del software che installi. Se noti, infatti, firefox non ha la use gtk.

----------

## tornadomig

ok grazie onip!

volevo solo ottenere l' effetto come su slackware con kde, tutto qui. con la slackware14 firefox mi piace appunto perchè non ha gtk a vista. e poi ho ottenuto lo stesso con un'altra installazione di gentoo con i soli driver nouveau...boh se c'entra qualcosa.

comunque vi è un' estensione di firefox che fa assomigliare alla versione come su slackware. non è uguale uguale uguale ma vabbè...

----------

## bandreabis

Il tema per Firefox più "QTish" che conosco è Oxygen KDE.

Non so se possa essere anche "Slackwareish".

----------

## tornadomig

@bandreabis

grazie!!! ma era quello che gia' sapevo e installato come estensione di FF

----------

## sabayonino

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il tema per Firefox più "QTish" che conosco è Oxygen KDE.
> 
> Non so se possa essere anche "Slackwareish".

 

io utilizzo con soddisfazione 

```
 x11-themes/oxygen-gtk

     Available versions:  

   (3)   1.1.4

   (2)   1.3.4

   {{debug doc}}

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/artwork/oxygen-gtk

     Description:         Official GTK+:2 port of KDE's Oxygen widget style

```

da settare in impostazioni di sistema-->Aspetto delle applicazioni--->GTK

----------

## tornadomig

@sabayonino

grazie mille   :Cool: 

----------

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti

e' gia' da un po' che volevo aggiornare la questione.

ok, per evitare di vedersi firefox in gtk nudo e crudo in kde desktop (orribile a parer mio), io ho operato cosi':

 *Quote:*   

> # nano /etc/portage/make.conf

 

settare  *Quote:*   

> USE="gtk gtk3"

  che le librerie gtk siano installate insomma.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge oxygen-gtk kde-gtk-config light-themes

  seguito da un bel  *Quote:*   

> # emerge -aDNuv @world

  per essere piu' tranquilli

alla fine andate nel menu' di kde nelle impostazioni di sistema-aspetto delle applicazioni troverete l'icona gtk con il piedone di gnome, settate un tema gtk e gtk3 (io uso ambiance-gentoo) e dovreste essere a posto.

gli add-ons di firefox non sortiscono l'effetto desiderato. non mi interessa avere i personas o i temi completi. mi piace di piu' cosi' ora, senza troppi arzigogoli.

----------

## bandreabis

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti
> 
> e' gia' da un po' che volevo aggiornare la questione.
> 
> ok, per evitare di vedersi firefox in gtk nudo e crudo in kde desktop (orribile a parer mio), io ho operato cosi':
> ...

 

Una semplice estensione per firefox mi pare meno arzigogolato della tua soluzione.

In ogni caso mi piacerebbe se potessi postare delle immagini del risultato.

Andrea

----------

## tornadomig

@bandreabis

vuoi un'immagine quindi? e come te la mando? scusa l'ignoranza, se me lo spieghi cortesemente, te la invio

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Vedo usare spesso http://www.flickr.com

dacci un occhio.

Se provo a caricare una foto mi chiede di registrarmi o di loggarmi con yahoo!

Magari ce ne sono altri: 

http://tinypic.com/index.php

http://imagehosting.com/

----------

## tornadomig

mi scuso per l'immane ritardo. spero si veda tutto. a me ora cosi' l'aspetto di firefox e delle altre applicazioni gtk in ambiente kde mi piace, molto meglio che nude e crude come sappiamo.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/6gjxv.png

----------

## bandreabis

```
emerge oxygen-gtk kde-gtk-config light-themes -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                                                                                                                          

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/oxygen-gtk-1.4.0:2  USE="-debug -doc" 194 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config-2.2.1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="it ja -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -id -kk -km -lt -mr -nb -nds -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine-0.98.2  USE="themes -animation-rtl" 290 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/murrine-themes-0.98.0  38 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/light-themes-0.1.93-r2  USE="-gtk3" 327 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 847 kB
```

Forse non è necessario avere gtk e gtk3 per tutto il sistema, non è sufficiente aggiungere tali USE solo per il pacchetto x11-themes/light-themes ?

Provo così, anche perchè altrimenti mi vuole re-emergere (come si scrive italianizzato???) libreoffice   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ma che figata!!!

Ottima soluzione! Anche più elegante e gentoo-ish di oxygen-kde!

Io preferisco Radiance-Gentoo al posto di Ambiance-Gentoo.

La tua soluzione mi garba alquanto!

Grazie mille. Ora testiamo.

PS. sono incappato nell'errore del topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7475734.html#7475734 in cui c'è anche la soluzione 

```
perl-cleaner --modules
```

PPS. stessi commenti entusiastici anche per thunderbird e libreoffice.

----------

## tornadomig

@bandreabis

ma prego, non c'e' di che   :Wink:  felice di essere stato utile  :Smile: 

----------

